# False Advertising



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Woah, that would really tick me off! Especially if the price is partially based on her "unusual colouring".
I deffinitely found out that it sucks to be told one thing, and my horse turning out the opposite. For example, my first (and current) horse, Lucky. The Rescue Centre where I got her told me she was Bombproof... yes, a rescue centre sold me a traumatised horse and told me she was bombproof... But I love Lucky and I wouldn't want to get rid of her, it just took loads more work than I was expecting. The Rescue Centre should have told me about her problems before I bought her though.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

thats life


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

^agreed


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Agreed that it is life, but that's no reason to just smile about it.

It definitely would've made me angry too..


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Kashmere said:


> Agreed that it is life, but that's no reason to just smile about it.
> 
> It definitely would've made me angry too..


were not smiling about it, its not a good thing. but as long as there are druggies, there will be drugs, as long as there are horseraces,there will be hurt horses. as long as there are people, there will be bad people.
none of thsoe thigns are good, but they will always be there,  
slowly there may become less if we all shun it, but that will take a long time


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

up to a certain point peope have to look out for themselves,if someone is giving 4g for a horse they should know themselves or have someone with them that does know i,ve no sympathy,number [1] you never had a deal until you had a bad deal [2]you have to pay for your education ,sorry but i,ve been caught a few times you just have to swallow and get on with it


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree with ridergirl23 ..

There are many, many people out there like this.
I've ran into a good amount of them.
If I noticed something fishy, wrong, something of the sort, I would just pass them by..

Of course I would be angry, but it's going to happen.
I just wouldn't waste my time on them.
I would feel bad for someone if they did fall for it though..
Live, and you learn.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Anyone who would buy a horse based on nothing but color probably shouldn't be buying one in the first place.

Sure, it's unethical to advertise a horse as a 'rare' color if it's not. It's also sleazy and misleading, but it's not up to you to call someone out over it. That _can_ be construed as harassment, especially if you just won't let it go.

The horse is worth whatever someone will pay for it. If they buy it based on color alone, then they're not very bright to start with.

Lessons have to be learned. We can't save all idjits from themselves.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Unforunately I do agree that there really isn't much to do about it, and you shouldn't work yourself up over it, but at the same time, I also get bugged by ads I see where the horse isn't what they say it is. I do feel bad for someone who might get the horse thinking that everything that the sellers say is true, but thats the way life works. I've gotten ragged on a few times because people say that I'm too honest about my horses. Personally, I don't try to make the horse sound evil, or completely untrained or whatever, but if there is a problem that the horse has, I want the buyer to be aware of what they are getting, and be okay with it because they can deal with it, than to try and just get the horse sold no matter how I have to do it. Hopefully someday people will stop falsely advertising, but until then, we've just got to take everything with a grain of salt.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

smoothmule said:


> Is there a place to report false advertising when it has to do with online advertisement of a horse for sale? There is a mare that was advertised as champagne that is buckskin. They are asking a huge price, $4000. for this mare I'm sure it's because of the rare color. I asked her about it and she became very upset and had a friend (webmaster for her website) email me that she would sue me if I harassed her client again. Talk about a crazy situation but I feel for anyone who doesn't know the difference that might fall for this false advertising. They made a slight change, probably to protect themselves, and now the mare isn't "champagne" she is "registered as champagne". They know she is not champagne, it costs all of $20 to correct it on her papers and they emailed me and said it was "illegal" to change the color that the TWH put on her papers :shock:
> 
> Does anyone else know how frustrating that is? I know I should just get over it but it bugs the heck out of me that someone would be so openly misguiding innocent buyers into thinking they are buying something special. Actually, the mare is very nice, she just isn't what they advertise. It gives honest owners and breeders a bad name when there are horse traders out there that are unscrupulous..........
> 
> Sorry..........I am ranting.:-x


I had a similar problem with a horse I bought a few years ago. Was advertised as a well trained, quiet gelding blah blah, ridden by the seller's grandkids etc etc. He was a rescue tho and despite what the seller's information was verbally AND in the add, it was all fudge information. 

The horse had never in fact been safely ridden by any of them, and he not only tried to kill me 3 times but caused almost fatal injuries to someone else after I returned the horse to that rescue facility for a refund. The owners of the place, re-sold the horse after it was brought back. The buyers sued for a few millions and that facility closed down.

Unless this is a horse you want REALLY bad, stay away. The horse industry is full of dishonest people on every corner you turn, and a lot of them ARE crazy and will get after you very easily and quickly. 

I have a feeling like their might be more than what you posted. Stay away from those people, it's just safer. You don't want them in your hair.


----------

